# Breeders Choices



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

A friend of mine once told me "When you are looking for a good Show/Performance dog you should buy from the same places Breeders do."

So, APBT breeders here...where do you buy your dogs?
I am just curious.
At my present home I dont have the space for a real bulldog but i would like to see what kennels breeders like around here for show and catch work.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have got several of my good working dogs straight out of game yards where they had proven stock. Those are the ones that did great at performance events and now that I have several of them I am breeding my own performance dogs.
Now buying a gamebred dog does not always mean you will get good performance, look what happened to riot. Great ped and horrible lazy puppy. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [289822] :: RIOT
But your chances of getting a good performance dog from gamebred and proven stock increases IMO vs show lines for example. That is JMO I know others on here with performance dogs look in other places and do not prefer gamebred dogs.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

What made Riot's ped great?
I havent paid for a pit bull in more than 13 years so I am not familiar with present day kennels. By the way...the dogs in my farmwill mostlikely be catch dogs ...i dont think I will do weight pull. But that is really isnt here nor there..lol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

The outcross is the Kiara, is lightner/tudors ADBA/AKC. So technically I OUTCROSSED w/ a AmStaff in my opinion.. ALL pictured were were owned by me and were hog dogs or working stock dogs.








This is Turok, sire to Buddy who is sire X Princess to Yager. Turok is Heavy Lightner on bottom X Wilders/CHFredT/CHBullshit on top. That was the other outcrossed I used ironically its the same lightner strain used above only crossed w/ old Ch's rarely seen anymore..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have not bought a papered dog but I guess if I was in the market I would check out the shows I would talk to the breeders and check out their dogs. I would want to see health tests and I would want to see the dogs in action. I would then go with the breeder that answered my questions and would be there for me if the need arose.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> What made Riot's ped great?
> I havent paid for a pit bull in more than 13 years so I am not familiar with present day kennels. By the way...the dogs in my farmwill mostlikely be catch dogs ...i dont think I will do weight pull. But that is really isnt here nor there..lol


Her ped has some great gamebred dogs in there and I have seen many dogs in her ped and they are great high dive dogs and she is a dud. so a peds on everything but it means a lot. There are many great catch dog bloodlines out there and we have some members that are more knowledge about about catch dogs than me. I like the smaller gamebred dogs and catch dogs are bigger and many times crossed with Amstaff. Are you thinking of hog hunting?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> Her ped has some great gamebred dogs in there and I have seen many dogs in her ped and they are great high dive dogs and she is a dud. so a peds on everything but it means a lot. There are many great catch dog bloodlines out there and we have some members that are more knowledge about about catch dogs than me. I like the smaller gamebred dogs and catch dogs are bigger and many times crossed with Amstaff. Are you thinking of hog hunting?


Well I have all the big anchor dogs I need.
I am more interested in bull dogs 40 pounds and under.
I have recently lost my hunting connect but a buddy just invited me to VA for a little hog doggin. My big male dogo has caught for me but I have to get my females out. They catch rabbits and trash ..but they need to work some big game.

I just always want to have a good pit bull around.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX

i plan on getting another


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Here is the deal, when I bought dogs for a purpose I bought from someone who had a LINE OF DOGS that had been worked in that discipline. Now I breed my own dogs to work so that takes care of that. When I got my dogs, Eddie had been doing this for years and the dogs in the pups peds that I purchased had been worked for 5 plus generations!

Are you looking for a hogdog under 45lbs?


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I am presently not looking to buy any dog, except maybe a patterdale.
However I am researching options.
I got a couple links to some small bull dog lines that looked real good.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

but small under 45lbs and a hog dog? I do not hunt but isn't a little small or a catch dog?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> but small under 45lbs and a hog dog? I do not hunt but isn't a little small or a catch dog?


I would say so on a general basis, however while I lived in Waianae I learned to hunt hogs with 3 dogs and a knife... the man had monster bandogs Greyhound/working mastiffs/Pitbull.. but he bragged on his lil diamond a norrod dog under 45lbs(more like 35lbs of RIPPED iron) and as he was tellin me she normally is on the pig before the others get there, she did so.. slipped in and under that pig so darn quick... Sold me for sure, esspecially in the mts of Hawaii, thats some GROUND to cover and still have air and game to down the pig.. as soon as I got back to the states I started shoppin the breeds and ended up w/ a Jocko dog w/ anderson tonka redboy and ironline/norrod outcrossed.. I LOVE the lil guys. I have also seen people try to hunt hog w/ show or pet quality APBTs, not exactly the best idea ((chuckles)). With one dog I downed 2 pigs,( but because I don't eat them) then switched to coyotes, bobcats,*****, feral dogs, and soon to follow stock work.. These lil' dogs are amazing! WHen I see your dogs, I dont see the BULLYs I see dogs I would use for any kind of catchwork.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> I would say so on a general basis, however while I lived in Waianae I learned to hunt hogs with 3 dogs and a knife... the man had monster bandogs Greyhound/working mastiffs/Pitbull.. but he bragged on his lil diamond a norrod dog under 45lbs(more like 35lbs of RIPPED iron) and as he was tellin me she normally is on the pig before the others get there, she did so.. slipped in and under that pig so darn quick... Sold me for sure, esspecially in the mts of Hawaii, thats some GROUND to cover and still have air and game to down the pig.. as soon as I got back to the states I started shoppin the breeds and ended up w/ a Jocko dog w/ anderson tonka redboy and ironline/norrod outcrossed.. I LOVE the lil guys. I have also seen people try to hunt hog w/ show or pet quality APBTs, not exactly the best idea ((chuckles)). With one dog I downed 2 pigs,( but because I don't eat them) then switched to coyotes, bobcats,*****, feral dogs, and soon to follow stock work.. These lil' dogs are amazing! WHen I see your dogs, I dont see the BULLYs I see dogs I would use for any kind of catchwork.


The knife is the only way to do it!
A cur or two, a little quickdog, and a hard hitting anchor dog and my Bowie ...then BBQ time!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> The knife is the only way to do it!
> A cur or two, a little quickdog, and a hard hitting anchor dog and my Bowie ...then BBQ time!


Im a throat cutter, but you would have no problem stickin' a pig w/ that LOL... Looks like a Bowie, to be honest Uncle J used a box blade his sons used kitchen knives, LOL stick with my KBar.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My buddy used that knife on the first boar I legged so I bought it from him at auction on the dogousa.org website....lol
Now its my pig sticker/machete/minisword/hatchet...hahaha


----------



## Howardsperformancek9 (Feb 11, 2009)

VERY GOOD POST OLD FORT KENNEL. I agree 100%.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

i have always been really interested in hog hunting. where in live in vancouver canada there is nothing like this no one up here does this maybe its due to no boar. i think that the closest place to go to is edmonton but i dont know any bull dog owners out there. thanks for posting this info guys very interesting stuff. 

just curious...where would someone go to learn more about this sport? any sites you guys can reccomend?

thanks in advance


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

boogiebot said:


> i have always been really interested in hog hunting. where in live in vancouver canada there is nothing like this no one up here does this maybe its due to no boar. i think that the closest place to go to is edmonton but i dont know any bull dog owners out there. thanks for posting this info guys very interesting stuff.
> 
> just curious...where would someone go to learn more about this sport? any sites you guys can reccomend?
> 
> thanks in advance


Its all over the south... just google pitbull catch dogs, hog hunting with dogs, pit bull catch dog forum, hog dog forum etc.. plenty of youtube videos, theres more info than you'll know what to do w/.. In Oklahoma you can pit a dog against a wild pig but not a dog.. Hmmmm game dogs like to squab but I doubt that pig wants to be there.. LOL anyway Idaho has feral hogs and wild hogs in the south, hunt all you want w/ a license, no tags required... Coyote hunting is the same way here.


----------



## SteelRidgeKennels (Sep 6, 2010)

I get from my own now...I always got from people who show and weight pull only...can be perfect but its all educated guesses


----------

